# tabelle platzieren



## lula (6. November 2002)

hallo (bin neu hier und blutige anfängerin was web angeht),

habe folgendes prob: ich möchte gern eine tabelle so ausrichten,
dass sie wenn man F11 drückt sie sich net dem browserfenster 
anpasst, also ihre position verändert. kann man die irgendwie direkt platzieren mit pixelangabe oder so? ich hab ein popufenster mit fester größe und hintergrundgrafik, die tabelle steht bei der popupfenstergröße richtig. F11 zerstört das ganze layout. 

vielen dank schonmal für die hilfe
grüße lula


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. November 2002)

da nimmst du am besten eine ebene/layer, da du hier die genaue position angeben kannst.


```
<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; width:200px; height:115px; z-index:1; left: 100px; top: 100px;"></div>
```


----------



## lula (6. November 2002)

sind layer nich browserabhängig?

wenn nich *schnelleinbautundsichfreut*

danke für die schnelle antwort
grüßchen lula


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. November 2002)

gib mir doch mal die url zu deiner seite, ich hab da vielleicht ne idee. aber ich bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher wie das ergebnis eigentlich aussehen soll


----------



## lula (6. November 2002)

meine addi ist: http://www.graefinx.de

hab das mit der tabelle aber jetzt anders hinbekommen.
aber trotzdem interessiert mich das mit den layern mal.

gruß lula


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (6. November 2002)

Viele verwechseln Layer mit dem echten <layer> tag von Netscape.
Der div tag sollte eigentlich von jedem aktuellen Browser intepretiert werden.(NN4?)


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. November 2002)

ich hab da jetzt mal einen lösungsvorschlag mit tabellen: 


```
<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<table width="100%" height="100%" border="2" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#FF0000">
    <tr>
    <td width="50%" bgcolor="#00FF00">&nbsp;</td>
    <td valign="middle" bgcolor="#0000FF">
       <!-- In der Folgenden Tabelle kannst du dein layout einbinden //-->
	   <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
        <tr>
          <td><img src="images/baby_suck_on_pacifier_md_blk.gif" width="140" height="120"></td>
        </tr>
      </table>
       <!-- Und zwar bis hier //-->
    </td>
    <td width="50%" bgcolor="#00FF00">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</body>
```

is glaub ich einfach und effektiv.
hab's zum angucken mal hochgeladen


----------



## lula (6. November 2002)

@ caleb:   cool das ist auch ne gute idee. daaanke vielmals 
;-)


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (7. November 2002)

büdde schön


----------

